# December 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner gunny146



## Jim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Dec 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in November 2010 your'e eligible.*

Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN*. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a package or two 8) of JDBaits worms. My choice  
It could be some MP's, maybe a crinkle cut, my favorite sticks....or maybe even some mudbugs....Who knows.
Feast your eyes on the products and just....................dream!

https://www.jdbaits.com/products.htm



Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

IN

But I'm sure I've jinxed myself by being first...


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

in please


----------



## bill (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 1, 2010)

_in_


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Dec 1, 2010)

stumblin IN


----------



## lbursell (Dec 1, 2010)

In


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm IN ....


----------



## devilmutt (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Truckmechanic (Dec 1, 2010)

In


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Dec 1, 2010)

In


----------



## batman (Dec 2, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## cali27 (Dec 2, 2010)

In


----------



## BassChasin (Dec 2, 2010)

Im N


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 2, 2010)

IN!
:beer:


----------



## Codeman (Dec 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## brmurray (Dec 2, 2010)

I am IN Jim!


----------



## azekologi (Dec 2, 2010)

Inn...(...or hotel, or motel, perhaps a quaint bed and breakfast).


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 2, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 3, 2010)

In

Thank you.


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's hoping, IN


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 3, 2010)

IN!


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 3, 2010)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## Brine (Dec 5, 2010)

eyun

Those JD Baits are da bomb


----------



## lswoody (Dec 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## perchin (Dec 5, 2010)

In


----------



## fish devil (Dec 5, 2010)

:twisted: IN


----------



## njTom (Dec 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2010)

*Random.org picked #27 from 1-37. That makes gunny146 this months winner!* :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Gunny.


----------



## poolie (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Gunny! Nothing like a surprise bag of JD goodies


----------



## Brine (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Gunny!


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Gunny.Make sure that you catch something.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 8, 2010)

Good job buddy.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratsd Gunny!!!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 8, 2010)

congrats.. =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 8, 2010)

Way to go Gunny. Let us know what your bag looks like,curiousity is killing me.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats, Gunny! =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good Job =D>


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations Gunny


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW!!! I love JD baits. Spent all day yesterday cleaning the stupid dryer so didn't see this until today.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

gunny146 said:


> WOW!!! I love JD baits. Spent all day yesterday cleaning the stupid dryer so didn't see this until today.



CONGRATS GUNNY!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Gunny =D> Post a pic of ye booty (the baits that is)


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 9, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Congrats Gunny =D> Post a pic of ye booty (the baits that is)



Good thing you put the last part in, you were kinda scaring me :LOL2: BTW did you get the vendetta or the vertias?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratz Gunny, and definitely post up your haul. Im interested to see what baits Jim is willing to party ways with. Who knows he might have changed his mind by now and just ends up sending you a bumper sticker :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: J/K Congratz Again!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 10, 2010)

Way to go Gunny!


----------

